# Woof! It's Dawgluver's Birthday!



## Cooking Goddess

Hope you have a dog-gone great day! 

And cake! I'm sure Beagle hopes you have cake.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday Dawg, have a great day!!!


----------



## medtran49

Have a WONDERFUL Day Dawg!!!!


----------



## creative

Hope your day is filled with fun!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a wonderful birthday, Dawg!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Have a happy birthday, DL!!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday, Dawg!


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, thanks guys!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Have a great birthday !


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Dawg

Josie


----------



## Kayelle

*Where's the cake??*





*Happy Birthday my friend!!!*


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy, happy birthday Dawg!


----------



## jd_1138

Happy birthday!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hauoli la hanau


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Have a wonderful birthday, Dawg!



That's *adorable!*


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> That's *adorable!*



Hee hee! You wanted to know where the cake was...


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks all for the wonderful birthday wishes!


----------



## CWS4322

Happy Birthday, DL! Hope you have a happy day!


----------



## Zhizara

Sorry ro be so LATE!!  I HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE,,DAWGGIE!!

XOXOX


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I missed Dawg's Birthday!!!

I hope it was a good one.


----------



## jennyema

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys!  I just figure it's birthMONTH!  Why limit it to one day?

Loving all the pics!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Hey Dawg...

Thought I'd give you two of my favorite things! Happy Birthday!






[/URL][/IMG]

Yep, that dog is huge. Lilly!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thank you, CCL!


----------

